# Quarter House policies



## ronparise (May 18, 2015)

Im in New Orleans and visited the Quarer House today.  I learned that they no longer allow smoking in the rooms.  Dogs under 25 lbs, still ok


----------



## spackler (May 19, 2015)

NOLA passed a sweeping anti-smoking ordinance that went into effect last month that included hotels; the Quarter House is simply following orders.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2015)

spackler said:


> NOLA passed a sweeping anti-smoking ordinance that went into effect last month that included hotels; the Quarter House is simply following orders.



Exactly no more smoking in the rooms. It doesn't matter to me, why. I think they could have taken the position that the aren't a hotel; but they didnt


----------



## hjtug (May 20, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I think they could have taken the position that the aren't a hotel; but they didnt



I mentioned in another thread that when we were there in February I talked to a manager and she said they were looking forward to the ban.  She said that in the past owners had voted to continue with smoking in the rooms.


----------



## chapjim (May 25, 2015)

*Quarter House No Smoking*

Sounds like the City of New Orleans helped Quarter House by making a management problem disappear.  No more ozone generators.  No more people complaining about smoke from a nearby unit coming through the door.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 25, 2015)

Hi Ron,

I think you should edit your Thread Title for clarity.


Best regards,

Richard


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I think you should edit your Thread Title for clarity.
> 
> ...



what do you suggest?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> what do you suggest?




Didn't you mean to say Quarter House?

Click on Edit and Advanced Edit to make changes to your title.


Richard


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Didn't you mean to say Quarter House?
> 
> Click on Edit and Advanced Edit to make changes to your title.
> 
> ...



Yes I did

and now the edit button is gone


----------



## presley (May 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Yes I did
> 
> and now the edit button is gone



The edit button is short lived. When it leaves, you have to PM a moderator to change it for you. However, I saw the thread title many times and my mind filled in the missing letter and I always knew exactly what you meant.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 26, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Exactly no more smoking in the rooms. It doesn't matter to me, why. I think they could have taken the position that the aren't a hotel; but they didnt



I think they have to follow the no smoking law because they rent rooms out to the public just like a hotel does. I debated over the issue in another thread and went back and forth. Most or all timeshares that rent nightly post the required hotel information plaque in the rooms. I have recently concluded in my mind that timeshares have to follow both hotel laws and housing laws. 

I don't think the QH has a choice, but I could be wrong. If they did take a firm stance against compliance it could be costly if challenged.


----------



## ronparise (May 26, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I think they have to follow the no smoking law because they rent rooms out to the public just like a hotel does. I debated over the issue in another thread and went back and forth. Most or all timeshares that rent nightly post the required hotel information plaque in the rooms. I have recently concluded in my mind that timeshares have to follow both hotel laws and housing laws.
> 
> I don't think the QH has a choice, but I could be wrong. If they did take a firm stance against compliance it could be costly if challenged.



I think that right, both hotel laws and housing laws. That explains a lot.  At some resorts we pay transient occupancy taxes, as if we were a hotel,  and  we have had to give up our adult swim time to comply with housing laws.  The best (and the worst) of both


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 26, 2015)

Smoking is still allowed in the courtyard.


----------



## hjtug (May 27, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Smoking is still allowed in the courtyard



and some of that smoke can seep into nearby rooms.


----------



## kparam (Aug 6, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Im in New Orleans and visited the Quarer House today.  I learned that they no longer allow smoking in the rooms.  Dogs under 25 lbs, still ok



Correct.  We are owners there and non-smokers (appreciate it).  However, lots of people do smoke in the courtyards, or at least they did when we were there the end of June.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 10, 2015)

On the pets (dogs&cats), technically the policy is under 20 lbs with a $100 cleaning fee. Interval has it listed as under 25 lbs but the QH website shows 20 lbs. Obviously they aren't going to weigh your dog so it's probably more like 35 lbs.


----------

